# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  CTC Problems or 3D newbie problem.

## BlackMist

Hello... 

 I bought a CTC duall extruder 3D printer on ebay and I'm having some problems... I'm using makerware 3.8 software and sailfish 7.7 and I'm not able to set temperature... i choose on the soft. extruder temp. 220 and bed temp. 90, i send all to print i see on the printer lcd all starting to warm up but the extruder shows always 230 / 230 the bend shows 110/110. is this correct? Shouldn't it show extruder temp. 220/230 and bed 90/110?
Also also tried print from SD card same thing....

Also in can print PLA using the standard profile of makerware but i get clogs...cant pring using high profile it doesent stick to the bed (using glass bed) tried using heated bed... and no heated bed also same things... tested temp of 200... 210... 220... with 230 it sticks to the bed but because its too hot the pla is very soft and the print is very bad... 

Mods done... only glass bed for now... 

Also... when i select home position the extruder goes all the way to back and right side off the printing bed... is that normal?!

Sorry for all the questions but im a newbie on 3d printing and i dont know what to what to expect... 

Thanks in advance.

----------


## EagleSeven

I had problems trying to use latest version of Makerware, also,
I'm using version 2.4 that came with printer.
All other Slicer software I've tried has had some kind of compatibility problem, 
so had to go back to 2.4.

I've never changed firmware, so don't know about Sailfish, Sorry.

Were the temp settings working correctly before you changed the Firmware ?

----------


## BlackMist

Hello... 

the problem about the temp i think is beacuse of the pre heating settings that is set by default to 230 for extruders and 110 for the bed on sailfish 7.7 im goind to put all to zero and see if i can control the temp. with makerware... 

But now i have a some doughts about bed leveling... as ive read about you have to use a piece of paper... so... i get the  extruder to front center and level the bed until it scratchs the  paper... do the same to left... then right side... but when i go back to  front center i dont feel the scratch on the paper... is that normal?  the same happens at the back.... for me to feel some grip at center the  left or right is too tight!




> I had problems trying to use latest version of Makerware, also,
> I'm using version 2.4 that came with printer.
> I've never changed firmware, so don't know about Sailfish, Sorry.
> 
> Were the temp settings working correctly before you changed the Firmware ?

----------


## BlackMist

Hello!
this is the best print i got until now...using preheat settings of  extruder 230...  and bed 55, with makerware i can set temp. but the  printer dosent do that command... So i have use the printer menu, also  tried to disable the pre heating menu... but if i do that... the printer  wont heat and trys to print...

 Tried to print with lower temp but the result was bad the first line  of filment wouldnt stick to the bed even if i use glue stick ta 230 e  works...it sticks like hell...
 the print is not very good... but it was the best for now...

20151114_090820.jpg20151114_091345.jpg20151114_091425.jpg20151114_092117.jpg20151114_092844.jpg

----------


## Mjolinor

You are under extruding. Do you have nozzle size and filament size set correctly in your slicer?

----------


## BlackMist

Hello...

im using makerware and set the filament to 1.75mm, the nozzle size i dident check, where do i set it up on the makerware soft?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Mjolinor

I do not know, I never use it, I use Cura only.

----------


## BlackMist

Hello...

Do you use cura with ctc? Does it work with ctc printers?

----------


## Mjolinor

I use Cura to slice and make Gcode. I then use RepG to convert it to X3G so that the printer understands it.

----------


## BlackMist

> I use Cura to slice and make Gcode. I then use RepG to convert it to X3G so that the printer understands it.


I would like to test cura... but i cant make it work printing for sd card... when it starts to print... the extruder goes to one of the sides and i hear "Clicking" noise and i have to cancel all...

Can you give me the settings for cura?

----------


## Mjolinor

Cura cannot talk to the printer. The printer needs an X3G file and Cura cannot make that, hence the need to convert from Gcode to X3G using RepG.

----------


## BlackMist

> Cura cannot talk to the printer. The printer needs an X3G file and Cura cannot make that, hence the need to convert from Gcode to X3G using RepG.



Hello...

That i know, i used a file converter from here... http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:81425

Using that converter the printer acts like i said...

Regards.

----------


## Mjolinor

I have spent hours trying to get that converter to work and had no success at all. A lot of people use it without any problems but not I.

----------


## BlackMist

Here is a new print... temp used 240 heat bed 55, no stick glue using makerware 2.4... i had to sand out some excessive material in some places to look like this...
20151116_105157.jpg20151116_105240.jpg20151116_110122.jpg20151116_111535.jpg

----------


## Mjolinor

Well it is a lot better but I still think it is under extruding.

----------


## BlackMist

> Well it is a lot better but I still think it is under extruding.


how can i fix this?

----------


## Bassna

Looks like it warped pretty bad. I had great luck with kapton tape and a very very slow first layer speed with ABS. I've just switched to glass bed with hair spray and thats working good also. Also, switch to Simplify3D  :Wink:

----------

